# John Deere 569 vs. 569 Premium



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Have two 568 Deere balers that have 14,000 bales on them. Looking to trade one or both of them in the off season for a 569. I really would like a 569 Premium because of the heavier design. Not for the automation. Is it worth the extra money for the heavier rollers and bearings? A lot of the used machines still have a year of warranty left on them...

Trey


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

We just added another baler to our operation and decided to stick with the Standard 569. Yes the premium has a better warranty and some bigger parts. But the standard 569's have a bigger output shaft as well compared to the 568's (We felt that was where the problem was and that the slightly bigger shaft will fix that issue). To each is own though and if you feel its worth the extra money, go for it.

Which ever way you decide to go, I'm sure you will be satisfied with the balers.

Have you had many issues with your 568's? That would be the determining factor for me.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

treymo said:


> Have two 568 Deere balers that have 14,000 bales on them. Looking to trade one or both of them in the off season for a 569. I really would like a 569 Premium because of the heavier design. Not for the automation. Is it worth the extra money for the heavier rollers and bearings? A lot of the used machines still have a year of warranty left on them...
> 
> Trey


What is the difference in Price ... How much do you do a year? 14000 on each or collectively?


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Roughly 13,000/ year. 6 or 7,000 per baler. I honestly am not sure what to expect for next year. Probably more, if not twice as many bales. I've only been custom baling for 2 or 3 years but I picked up some work with a rather large corporation of feedlots which helped me add a baler and also I started farming 320 acres that I seeded to alfalfa. I also have 650 acres of grass that I rent and put up 3-4000 bales of grass on shares and 3000 rounds of cornstalks for local feedlot.

Looking at the used market, the Premium models are 3-4K more. New they are 8K more I believe. Looking at used.

Each baler has 14K bales. After 10K, I started to really spend a lot of money on parts on both balers. Rebuilt a pickup on one baler 1000 bales ago and getting ready to rebuild the other. I have never baled with anything but a 568, except for a 530 that we got rid of 10 years ago. Really I believe they are a pretty trouble free machine until they get over 10K bales. I also work as a John Deere mechanic in the winter so that helps since I have a good idea on how to work on them.

Trey


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Trey, with that many bales a year, why wouldn't you buy new and have the 1 year/5,000 bale warranty?

Because up in Minnesota it seems that slightly used ones are about the same price as the new ones and sometimes JD has good marketing deals for haying equipment.

Richard


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

I guess that is something I should look into. I guess my preference on used are in the 5-6K bale range and price tag between 25K-35K. I realise you have to spend money to find good quality equipment but money is also a bit tight since I am still starting out. I bought my first tractor this year, which I didn't take a loan out on and also bought a load of cows which hit the checkbook pretty hard too. But I spent both with making money in mind. I hope to sell cows and grow the calves to slaughter and make back enough money to pay for balers..

I would also kick that 5,000 bale warranty's butt.. but I would still have a baler since new yet. Also though, 568 balers are kind of like 9770 combines. There is a LOT of them and dealers are definately trying to get rid of them. The 568 I bought this spring had 7000 bales on it when I bought it and the dealer I bought it from had dropped 10K off by the time I needed it.

There are a couple balers that I am interested in.

2014 569 Premium with 1596 bales, 13/4 shaft, no monitor, no automation, and they are asking $43,500

2014 569 Premium with 7043 bales, 13/4 shaft, 1800 monitor, no automation, asking 29,900

2013 569 Premium with 6,500 bales, 13/8 shaft, no monitor, no automation, asking 30,000

It seems as If the premiums arent selling for much more then the regulars.

Trey


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't think "buy" think "lease" you'll be better off in the long run if the market on used balers is good in your area....and then get the standard model as the returns seem to be better than the premiums...hth


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Trey, for premiums the warranty is 2 years, 12,000 bales!  just an FYI.

As Dawg had mentioned, 569 standards due tend to hold resale value better...I believe this is since not everyone has a new enough tractor to be compatible with the automation and premium series. But lease for the amount of bales that you so, sure seems like the ticket...but it's your operation and good luck with growing! Sounds like you have something going good!

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

treymo said:


> There are a couple balers that I am interested in.
> 
> 2014 569 Premium with 1596 bales, 13/4 shaft, no monitor, no automation, and they are asking $43,500
> 
> ...


Trey

How do you know the "used balers" bale count is accurate if they come with no monitor?

Thanks,Jim


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

If I was doing more volume, I would certainly consider looking into leasing.

A fellow I met down in Texas last spring leases a NH T6060 and BR7090 (both with all the goodies) for $5000/yr for 3,000 bales plus $3/bale over the 3,000. New rig every year!

Compared to depreciation, loan interest, maintenance, etc., this sounded like a real good deal to me. I talked with several locals about teaming up and doing something similar hereabouts, but, because of the narrow time window we usually have, we couldn't quite work out who takes priority.

Ralph


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

569 Premiums hook into the greenstar monitor on a tractor, so essentially there is not an assigned monitior for any of these balers. The one baler that has a monitor with it is because the dealer has an excess of 1800 SF2 monitors and wants to get rid of one.

Trey


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

treymo said:


> 569 Premiums hook into the greenstar monitor on a tractor, so essentially there is not an assigned monitior for any of these balers. The one baler that has a monitor with it is because the dealer has an excess of 1800 SF2 monitors and wants to get rid of one.
> 
> Trey


I was under the impression you needed a 2600 or 2630 Greenstar to run a 569 Premium. Used 2600's are still running about $3000 last I checked. Nice thing about that is you are a big step closer to autosteer.

With those kinds of bale numbers it sounds like you are a candidate for 569 Premiums. If I wasn't running a Vermeer that is what I would buy I think...


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> If I was doing more volume, I would certainly consider looking into leasing.
> 
> A fellow I met down in Texas last spring leases a NH T6060 and BR7090 (both with all the goodies) for $5000/yr for 3,000 bales plus $3/bale over the 3,000. New rig every year!
> 
> ...


A lease like that is a no brainer! Couldn't afford to own one for that kind of lease payment if you keep under 3000 bales.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Salesman said an 1800 would hook into it. He may or may not know what he is talking about though.. Family salesman.. Didn't even know that the premiums were heavier until I expressed interest in one. ...ha

Trey


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I heard the 1800's hook to them? If your going to spend that much money on a baler, may as well use it to its full potential....


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Automation is slow. Period. Don't have the tractors for it either...

Trey


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If I were shopping for 569 Deeres, the heavier pick-up components in the Premium would make me think for a while before going to a standard baler. We keep putting more and more stress on baler pick-ups as time goes on.


----------



## bubba41 (Mar 31, 2015)

1800, 2600, and the 2630 monitor will work on a premium. The bale count on a premium is stored on a computer on the baler. So even if you plug it into a different monitor it will still show the bale count for that baler. The automation is not slow at all. I've ran it for 2 years now and there is no way you could do it manually any faster. Also if you plug your baler it will stop the tractor and turn off the pto, if you have an IVT tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

One more reason to upgrade to IVT trey........


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Lease is nice. Works out to $1.67 per bale. That's hard to beat in my opinion. Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> One more reason to upgrade to IVT trey........


Do you still have yours?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Lease is nice. Works out to $1.67 per bale. That's hard to beat in my opinion. Mike


Elaborate more please.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Do you still have yours?


You know it, I'm hung in that baby, not a bad one to be hung in however.....


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

-Trey


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice choice......nice tractor


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I bet that big 6 cylinder don't even know that baler's back there.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you guys. I really like both of my 48XX 2wd tractors. Plenty of power and low maintenance in the front end. Plus these tractors haven't cost me a whole lot of money upfront, and can do a lot of the upkeep on them myself.

A dealer in eastern Kansas gave me a good trade on my 568 for this 569 Premium. They had 5 used machines with warranty still left on them and picked the sharpest one. 12,000 less bales than what I had on the traded 568.

Trey


----------

